# IVF: Facts & Myth



## Isi Buttercup

Hi lovely ladies :flower:

As I prepare to embark on this wonderful journey, I would love it if the IVF graduates help dispel some of the IVF stories instructions that have been coming my way:

1) Is it true that you are not allowed to shower for 3 days after ET?????

2) Is it true that you're not supposed to eat certain kinds of fruit.... pineapples, watermelons, bananas, etc?

3) Is it true that you are to abstain from refined carbohydrates both before and after ET (white bread, etc.)?

4) Are you not allowed to swim after ET?

There are so many others, but I can't remember them at the moment :dohh:. But these are the ones that worry/puzzle me the most though.

Thanks so much me lovelies!

:hug:


----------



## Helen76

Hey Isi,

They told me to avoid swimming for a while after EC while your body heals but I reckon after ET you would be fine.

The clinic told me that after ET you have to go and live a normal life because there is nothing more you can do.

Good luck with your treatment.

H xx


----------



## wrightywales

hi isi

1. i have been told not to have "really" hot baths or showers or use a hot water bottle after ET. "you can still have them"

2. ive heard not to eat fresh pineapple after et and during pregnancy as there is ment to be an enzyme "called bromelain" in it that "is thought to help" bring on labour but you ok eating it tinned as the enzyme is destroyed during the canning process. havent heard anything about bananas or watermelons would be intersting to know if thats true and why as i love my you bananas. "to clarify you would have to eat at least 7 fresh pineapples. https://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/labourandbirth/planningyourbabysbirth/naturalbringonlabour/ "

3. i was just told to eat healthy which i do anyway, cut down/out caffine, dont eat unpasturied foods and avoid uncooked and cured meats. (info thanks to my treatment book)

4. i was told to avoid heavy lifting or strenuous exercise but i think i gentle swim/exercise is ok as long as you feel everything down there is feeling bk to normal and you dont over do it.

:hug: xx


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks so much Helen and Wrighty :hugs:

It's just so nerve wracking. I'm just trying to do everything right. I think I need to learn to stop stressing this and take it easy.

Will definitely be staying away from pineapples though. It's so funny how you hear all sort of contradicting theories. I've come across a thread here on BnB where they swear that pineapple core aids implantation. So so crazy!

I think what weirds me out the most is the no hot showers bit though. But I want to have my babies so badly, I would go sans a bath for a year if I had to :haha:


----------



## MrsJA

Hey Isi,

I know - it's nuts how much stuff about IVF is out there isn't it?!

Here's my two cents worth...

1. It's definitely OK to shower after ET. 

In fact it's OK to do pretty much anything. They have done studies which compare success rates for IVF with bed-rest compared to without and it shows no difference 

https://www.ivf1.com/ivf-success-and-bedrest/

I did bed-rest for my fresh cycle which was unsuccessful, but not for my FET, which worked. (Although after the FET I did sloth around on the couch and watch movies for a day afterwards but that was just for fun :) )

2. I'm pretty sure the fruit thing is a myth. If it was an issue, your doctor would tell you not to eat it - and they won't.

Also if pineapple really brought on labour, no-one would ever need to be induced would they? lol!

3. I hadn't heard the carbs one. I agree with what everyone else has said about eating healthy I think that's important. But the only two things that have been statistically shown to increase success rates food-wise are cutting out caffeine and alcohol.

Last cycle, I gave both of those up right at the start of down reg. This time I didn't do it right until the day of ET! And you know what happened there..

4. Exercise is OK, but I must admit my ovaries were quite sore after my fresh cycle and I didn't feel like it for about a week. On the frozen cycle I was back walking the dog etc next day. Just nothing too strenuous.

PS - don't worry about the hot shower thing either, I'm pretty sure that's still OK too.

I know exactly where you're coming from Isi, and if it makes you feel better then you can do some or all of the things above. But I think at the end of the day, it is pretty much out of our hands, and you've just got to hope and pray like mad (and obviously I will be doing that for you too honey!)

Lot's of love xxxx

PS - can't believe you start down reg in 4 days - soooooo exciting!


----------



## vineyard

I was not told any of those things.


----------



## Isi Buttercup

Thanks Mrs JA :hugs:. I feel much more informed now. Will go have a look at that link. I agree that it is totally out of our hands. I just pray we are successful first time around.


----------

